# λογαριασμός αποτελεσμάτων χρήσεως



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2008)

Λύστε μου μια απορία : υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο ο τίτλος να αποδοθεί ως Income statement; Εγώ γράφω τόσον καιρό profit and loss account, λάθος είναι και μου το διόρθωσαν; Να τρελαθώ τελείως ή να κρατήσω την ψυχραιμία μου;


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 2, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι είναι συνώνυμα, αλλά καλύτερα να περιμένεις μπας και κάνει καμια τσάρκα απ' εδώ ο Κόμης Μπάλταρ.

Έδιτ: Βρήκα κι αυτό

The profit and loss account (P & L)), called the income statement in the US, shows the profit or loss a company has made over a period of time. It is the most looked at accounting statement.


----------



## NadiaF (Sep 2, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Λύστε μου μια απορία : υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο ο τίτλος να αποδοθεί ως Income statement; Εγώ γράφω τόσον καιρό profit and loss account, λάθος είναι και μου το διόρθωσαν; Να τρελαθώ τελείως ή να κρατήσω την ψυχραιμία μου;



Tα "Income Statement" και "Profit & Loss Account / Statement" είναι συνώνυμα, κούκλα μου. Το "Income Statement" χρησιμοποιείται στις ΗΠΑ και το "Profit & Loss Account / Statement" χρησιμοποιείται στην Ευρώπη και ειδικότερα στο ΗΒ.

Μην τρελαίνεσαι και κράτα την ψυχραιμία σου. Αν ο πελάτης είναι από ΗΠΑ, λογικό να στο έχει διορθώσει


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 2, 2008)

Συνώνυμα είναι. Δες.

(Απίστευτο! Δύο μηνύματα όσο έγραφα! Τι θα γίνει πια με τα μηνύματα που γράφονται όσο γράφουμε το δικό μας; Δεν γίνεται να πέφτει καμιά ειδοποίηση; )


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2008)

Εντάξει, ευχαριστώ! Μου έχουν γίνει αρκετές αλλαγές με συνώνυμα ως τώρα και δε μου το διόρθωσε ο πελάτης, γι' αυτό εκνευρίζομαι


----------

